
Dell XPS 13 2-in-1 Review - ciconia
http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/laptops/dell-xps-13-2-in-1
======
vwadhwani
They took a great laptop and ruined it by putting the page up/down buttons
next to the arrow keys where we can all accidentally hit them. Sign me up.

~~~
lobster_johnson
A lot of Windows laptops do this, sadly.

The new MBP 2016 annoyed me (until I went back to my 2015 model) by making the
left/right arrows the same size as the up/down and the other surrounding keys,
which means your fingers can no longer find them by touch alone; I kept
hitting shift and option instead.

------
scarface74
Why would I buy this over Dell's 2n1 that I have with a Core I7 for $699?

[https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Dell-
In...](https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Dell-
Inspiron-13-i7359-8408SLV-Signature-Edition-2-in-1-PC/productID.333089100)

------
buckhx
Looks pretty slick. I'm in the market for a laptop I carry to work every day
and leave my 5lb MBP at the office more like a mobile desktop.

Pretty intrigued by this vs the expensive X1 Carbon or Yoga. The quickcharge
on the X1 sounds amazing though...

------
kristianp
I think the Core-Y processor 4.5W TDP would be too slow for many. I've never
tried one though.

